# super glue vs. fletching glue?



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I use the crazy glue gel and it works great for me and alot cheaper.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I have an unopend pack of Dura whatever by Duravanes.

Inside of it there's a plain tube of superglue (even the original brand in it!)


----------

